# First time with Bacon, little help needed  (First thread post)



## need2smoke (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello All:

I used "Pops wet brine"  soaked for 16 days. Rinsed and did a salt test, was perfect. Added crushed pepper and garlic to three slabs. Let set for 2 days in refrigerator.













100_0373.JPG



__ need2smoke
__ Mar 2, 2013






This may of been mistake number one I did not rinse before smoking. Is this a problem?













100_0376.JPG



__ need2smoke
__ Mar 2, 2013






Used A-Maze pellet smoker with hickory and apple chips cold smoke for 12 hours. Outside temp 15 had to use a two100 watt light bulb to keep smoker at 40- 50.













100_0375.JPG



__ need2smoke
__ Mar 2, 2013


















100_0379.JPG



__ need2smoke
__ Mar 2, 2013






I didn't have enough room use my rib rack. (picked up at Lowe's for $10)













100_0381.JPG



__ need2smoke
__ Mar 2, 2013






The strap around smoker is to keep the bears out lost whole batch of chicken last time. Shouldn't be any bears around this time of year but not taking any chances.













100_0384.JPG



__ need2smoke
__ Mar 2, 2013






Out of the smoker for two hours, couldn't wait to sample some.

Seems too sweet.

Questions: Should I rinse the bacon after it's been smoked? (because I didn't rinse before smoking)

Any ideas on reducing the sweet taste after smoked?

When resting in refrigerator after smoked do you cover it in plastic or leave it in the open?

Next time I'll reduce the sugar in the brine. Or maybe too soon out of the smoker to do a taste test.

I'm a newbie to this, thanks.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice looking bacon!

More salt less sugar should take care of the sweetness.

Bill


----------



## xutfuzzy (Mar 2, 2013)

First of all, the bear strap (while maybe not for you) is hilarious to me.  Second, the bacon looks great.  Third, yes, from what I have read in multiple sources, it is a good idea to rinse the bacon.  If anything, you can rinse it off and then add a second rub (doesn't even have to be the same as your first blend, play a little!) before you cold smoke.  Finally, yes, lower the sugar to your taste.  My problem is that my wife loves the sweet bacons, and I prefer the savory stuff.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 2, 2013)

Questions:  Should I rinse the bacon after it's been smoked? (because I didn't rinse before smoking)

No!!!!

Any ideas on reducing the sweet taste after smoked?

Less sugar...

When resting in refrigerator after smoked do you cover it in plastic or leave it in the open?

Open...

Next time I'll reduce the sugar in the brine. Or maybe too soon out of the smoker to do a taste test.

Let it rest in the fridge for a few days....it looks great!!!!


----------



## need2smoke (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help, as far as the bear trust me gives a new term to "Smokey the Bear".


----------



## need2smoke (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. As you notice this is your "easy way to make bacon". Thanks for posting that thread and your help today.


----------

